# Something a bit different



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A couple of days ago there was a post which included a link showing a trim router in a base which had a light. This struck me as interesting, on many occasions I've found it difficult to see the cutter despite the 40mm guide. An idea formed in my head based on the fact that I had a small LED torch which was about 3/8" in diameter so my friends, here is the result which appears to fulfil it's purpose. You may notice two switches, the second one is for a "laser" beam which I thought could be useful for centering purposes, that is until it became obvious that the centre varies with the height of the router. The only trauma during the making was when I was about to mount the torch and dropped it on the concrete floor. Expletives eventually subsided and I dismantled it and found that one leg on each switch was badly oxidised and solder had never bonded, re-soldering cured the problem and here is the result, there are a couple of duplicated shots with light on light off, I couldn't switch the flash off so a careful look is necessary. A slight twist is all that's necessary to switch on.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I've been playing with the idea of doing something similar for a while now.
So far the idea has stayed in my - wonder what if - file.
Thanks for reassuring me the idea is NOT off the wall.
Now --
It's just a matter of getting around to it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is pretty cool Harry. Nice modification. That is one of the things I liked about my old Craftsman router.. it had a built in work light that did a pretty good job. My dewalts could use that! Nice job and thanks for the photos as usual.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I await with interest shots of dozens of guys and gals out there all making their own light in their own way. As always, those first in end up with the worst system, just think of the US NTSC colour TV, first in the world, worst system in the world!(Sorry guys but it's true)
I was in the process of adding a bit when we had a major power flick which re-booted the computer and locked-up the MODEM and ROUTER (no, not the Makita)

I was going to say that the Poms (I used to be one), were the first in the world to start a public TV system which was on 405 lines and ended up the lowest resolution in the world compared to the US 625 which they are now on. But let us not forget that the French with their SECAM system are still on only 525 lines! Have fun making you're router lights.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, I learn something every day, I have never seen a router with a light until the one I mentioned. Is this the week when a certain kitchen gets the finishing touches?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I see you used your head and put the light on the part that moves up and down  very nice ...

You may want to take a look at the Sears router below it comes with lights built in the router 


http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...s+&+Laminate+Trimmers&vertical=TOOL&ihtoken=1


" Variable speed, heavy-duty, permanently lubricated 100 percent ball bearing motor delivers 12,000-25,000 rpm. Soft start permits the motor rpm to slowly increase to the desired speed setting. 

Harry ▼

Three integrated work lights clearly illuminate the work surface. Die-cast aluminum motor housing adds strength while limiting and reducing vibration. 




Choose either the standard fixed base or dual-arm plunge base with depth gauge, turret stop and machined arms for smooth up/downward motion which plunges up to 2-3/16 inches. Each base features large, clear, 6-11/16 in. sub-base with square edge on the plunge. Oversized debris shield and vacuum shield provide a clear sightline to the bit. Spindle lock allows for easy bit exchanges. Live tool indicator lights up when power connected. Router includes 1/4 in. and 1/2 in. collets, edge guide, bit wrench, operators manual and storage case. Wt. 9.5 lbs.



http://www.routerforums.com/39447-post21.html

==========


harrysin said:


> A couple of days ago there was a post which included a link showing a trim router in a base which had a light. This struck me as interesting, on many occasions I've found it difficult to see the cutter despite the 40mm guide. An idea formed in my head based on the fact that I had a small LED torch which was about 3/8" in diameter so my friends, here is the result which appears to fulfil it's purpose. You may notice two switches, the second one is for a "laser" beam which I thought could be useful for centering purposes, that is until it became obvious that the centre varies with the height of the router. The only trauma during the making was when I was about to mount the torch and dropped it on the concrete floor. Expletives eventually subsided and I dismantled it and found that one leg on each switch was badly oxidised and solder had never bonded, re-soldering cured the problem and here is the result, there are a couple of duplicated shots with light on light off, I couldn't switch the flash off so a careful look is necessary. A slight twist is all that's necessary to switch on.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Finishing touches... I wish. No... on tap for this week is get the rest of the base cabinets and remove the rest of the old flooring on the other half of the kitchen. Install the new corian counter top on the one half. Then I have to wait for my brother to come and install a new 20 amp circuit for the dishwasher. Then its travel next week and then i can begin see the end of the light! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, and there's me thinking that you had retired, you've just done one of the best selling jobs that I've come across for a long time. I can now understand why you Yanks have so many routers, they're as cheap as chips over there. I think you're sales pitch is going to sell a heap of those routers I hope Sears are going to reward you in a suitable way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks,, that would be nice of Sears but I don't think so ...

Did you take note of the plunge base with the BIG 3/8" rods and the big opening in the base .......once the standard plastic base plate is removed, looks about the same size as yours...but about 5lbs. less.....

You see where I'm going I'm sure 

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I sure do Bj. such routers at such low prices make me drool, so please stop torturing me!!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Great idea Harry...I know I have some of those lights laying around 

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

No need to drool just drop me the money and I will ship you one ...  via. UPS or FedX 
I have two new ones in back room of the shop, in the boxes unopened ,my buy price is your price + shipping charge to you 








harrysin said:


> I sure do Bj. such routers at such low prices make me drool, so please stop torturing me!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, you know how those Aussies are, everything is topsy turvy. They use the wrong voltage to take advantage of our tools.
Harrry, The Rigid routers also have the 3 LED lights. Sears put lights on some of their 1-1/2 HP routers back in the 70's, I owned one. In fact it is one of the routers shown in the guide bushing identification thread. Not a new idea, but a good one.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

My 89 model craftsman had a worklight built in... still works. Mike, don't they have voltage adapters that can be bought, plugged in and then the voltage is converted? I know my boss went to the UK and he bought a little thing that plugged in and allowed him to use his razor etc. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

They don't work down under Corey, the koala's keep hopping off the treadmills.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Man that really sucks Harry. Let's see ... how long of an extension cord would we need here...  Sell the farm and move up here Harry, 3 houses for sale on my street  Then you can show me up close and in person some of your bag of tricks!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for such kind thoughts, as Mike pointed out, down-under as in the UK, we have a very sensible 240volts and so only need light gauge cables. A fairly hefty auto transformer is I think the way Niki copes but it's messy so all that I ask is that you guys stop torturing me with details of all these bargains.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> They don't work down under Corey, the koala's keep hopping off the treadmills.


Mike, you sure are in a better mood today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, I was having second thoughts about my previous post and was going to delete it but have decided instead to simply ask that we remain good friends.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

This looks interesting...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

So duck taping a flashlight won't work? :'(


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

rmaxa said:


> So duck taping a flashlight won't work? :'(


Heck yeah Rolf, good idea.. a pen light and duct tape! I am on it!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Tape and Flashlight*



rmaxa said:


> So duck taping a flashlight won't work? :'(


You guys do Red Green proud.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> You guys do Red Green proud.


That's right Dave! Remember, 

"If it isn't broke, you just aren't trying hard enough"

Red Green


Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst still on the subject of router lights, of the models available, are they LED's or incandescent, are they powered from the router or battery. Such information may assist me in producing a Mk11 model!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Craftsman routers from the 70's used an incandescent bulb powered by the router. The LED's are also internally powered.

Red Green? "If the women don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy!" Ask my wife and she will tell you that I am very handy. (Sigh)


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I highly recommend this unobtrusive setup. It works with all kinds of routers.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Router... I think I have a nice gas powered coleman latern that will hang nicely from mine 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> nice gas powered coleman latern that will hang nicely from mine


LOL


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Corey, Are you using a table saw to make those spline joints for the boxes?
Awesome looking group !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router

You let me down  I knew you would come back with something but I expected more from you like a gas power gen. drop light 250 walt.. 
or maybe two rolls of duck tape around a pen light, with a lazer dot maybe..

I know how you like to jump on these LOL LOL  



Bj 





Router is still my name said:


> I highly recommend this unobtrusive setup. It works with all kinds of routers.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Router, yeah I use a little jig made from a 2 x 4. Works pretty slick. You can do the same thing on the router table basically. Thanks!

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> You let me down I knew you would come back with something but I expected more from you like a gas power gen. drop light 250 walt..


Bj my friend, this is what happens when one gets old and impatient.......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Minor problems with the MkI router light*

Some of you may remember the LED light that I fitted to my Makita router. There was a minor irritation in as much as when the router was laying on the bench with the spindle lock uppermost for cutter change, the light tended to get in the way.
To-day I was in BigW and saw these "clip on book lights" at less than four Ozzie dollars each. They have a positive action switch and three LR44 button cells which are much larger than those in the MkI light. It also has a ball-joint for adjustment and requires no engineering to fit. I chose double sided sticky foam strip but for the likes of Bj who has cornered the router market, self sticky Velcro could be used and the light moved between routers.
The two shots of the MkII light show it on and off.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Some of you may remember the LED light that I fitted to my Makita router. There was a minor irritation in as much as when the router was laying on the bench with the spindle lock uppermost for cutter change, the light tended to get in the way.
> To-day I was in Woolworths and saw these "clip on book lights" at less than four Ozzie dollars each. They have a positive action switch and three LR44 button cells which are much larger than those in the MkI light. It also has a ball-joint for adjustment and requires no engineering to fit. I chose double sided sticky foam strip but for the likes of Bj who has cornered the router market, self sticky Velcro could be used and the light moved between routers.
> The two shots of the MkII light show it on and off.


Good idea!!

I thought Woolworths went out of business years ago... Not down under I guess! I always liked them as a kid...  :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Now this one I like  
Plus it will work with just about any router.
And you know old folks need all the light they can get..when using a router....or just about any other type of job around the shop.

It makes me made when my son is in the shop and I say do you want some more light and he will always say no I can see it fine...dam kids  



Nice job bud

==========




harrysin said:


> Some of you may remember the LED light that I fitted to my Makita router. There was a minor irritation in as much as when the router was laying on the bench with the spindle lock uppermost for cutter change, the light tended to get in the way.
> To-day I was in Woolworths and saw these "clip on book lights" at less than four Ozzie dollars each. They have a positive action switch and three LR44 button cells which are much larger than those in the MkI light. It also has a ball-joint for adjustment and requires no engineering to fit. I chose double sided sticky foam strip but for the likes of Bj who has cornered the router market, self sticky Velcro could be used and the light moved between routers.
> The two shots of the MkII light show it on and off.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe, whilst Woolworths are still here, if you have another look at my post you will see a correction!
Bj, if I make a MkIII, it will probably have a bank of at least five LED's!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry
The older you get the more light you will NEED 

http://www.lampsplus.com/products/8...ng Accessories-_-Lighting Accessories-_-84378
http://underbid.com/action/display/item/64975-5023/sku/758344.html
http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/...m?L+coastest+hkbc8127ff292729+1189598154#flex


http://www.google.com/products?q=clip+on+led+lights&btnG=Search&show=dd

It looks like I will find one or two for the routers I have 


===========


harrysin said:


> Joe, whilst Woolworths are still here, if you have another look at my post you will see a correction!
> Bj, if I make a MkIII, it will probably have a bank of at least five LED's!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You never cease to amaze Bj, how you find all these links. The torch in the first link looks ideal.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great idea Harry! Thanks for the pics!

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, Just around the corner is a Dollar store where I found this handy little light. One LED, 2 button batteries and a swivel clip. I use this all the time, in fact this one is over a year old with original batteries. In the photos the light is clipped to the neck of a 2 liter pop bottle. One is taken with the flash and the other is total darkness. You can see the carpet fibers if you look closely. I will add a couple to your growing pile of goodies.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, apart from the fact that mine has three button cells, they look identical. By the way, in the second shot I can see that you had forgotten to vacuum the carpet that day!
Whilst perusing one of Joe's web sites I came across this item which looks very promising.

http://www.sciplus.com/index.cfm/go/front.tagged/tag/bright

0


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I only just understood this;

I will add a couple to your growing pile of goodies.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Whilst perusing one of Joe's web sites I came across this item which looks very promising.
> 
> http://www.sciplus.com/index.cfm/go/front.tagged/tag/bright
> 
> 0


BTW, that's a Super site... one can spend hours there!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

http://www.routerforums.com/49757-post27.html

I just saw this ,,,YOU CRACK ME UP LOL LOL LOL LOL hahahahaha

http://www.routerforums.com/49757-post27.html
==============



Router is still my name said:


> I highly recommend this unobtrusive setup. It works with all kinds of routers.


----------



## dsandrews2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Why manufacturers don't put lights in routers is beyond me. It would be a good marketing idea.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

handydan said:


> Why manufacturers don't put lights in routers is beyond me. It would be a good marketing idea.


I couldn't agree more Dan. But at least with a little ingenuity the problem CAN be solved!


----------

